# half dragon fursuit



## Damian Black (Apr 11, 2011)

Just in case anyone has wanted to do something like this I scoured the internet looking for something and couldnt find anything so I made my own, if u need help or have questions feel free to ask. Oh and the wings move out from the middle of my back to the sides and up.

http://img854.imageshack.us/g/1000253.jpg/


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

I like the outfit. I like the gloves. The wings remind me of Gryphern's design.

But I stil have a soft spot for Scaberous Vermicilli as a version of the half-dragon









[video=google;-3342114689205061176]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3342114689205061176#[/video]


----------



## Damian Black (Apr 11, 2011)

.........Oh snap.


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

Snap indeed. Foofers is one hell of a guy. I just love his vermilli suit.


----------

